# Unable to download from most cable channels



## morristabush (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a Roamio Plus and the iOS app. I've noticed that almost anything I record from a cable channel (including TBS, FXX, USA, HBO, etc) is not downloadable to my iPad for offline viewing. any way around this?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Move?

Seriously, it seems you have a cableco that restricts access to stream/move content. I thought iOS could download and delete the host program for the box for these instances. Android does not have that feature...


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

jrtroo is correct. You should be able to download and delete most programs with the iOS version of the app. I live in a Cox area where almost all channels are flagged copy-once so the only way to download them is to check the radio-button on the app that says it is OK to delete after downloading. There may be a restriction on where you can be to download those shows. For example I think you have to be on your home wireless network to download those shows. I haven't tried in a while, but I think that is the case.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya TW only allows broadcast channels, Some other random shows on cable channels sneak in, but it's not great.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

morristabush said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and the iOS app. I've noticed that almost anything I record from a cable channel (including TBS, FXX, USA, HBO, etc) is not downloadable to my iPad for offline viewing. any way around this?


You will need to upgrade to a Tivo series 3 or Tivo model HD to keep your shows from being severely crippled in playback capability, whether on iPads, laptops, or other devices.

Unfortunately this upgrade is not an easy or perfect solution in all cases. These Tivos do need a hardware modification and a software patch so you'll need technical proficiency or have access to someone who has it. Also at this time the available patches do NOT include the ability to receive any channels your cable provider may have switched over to mpeg4, only traditional mpeg2 channels can tuned in and transferred, at this time.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

morristabush said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and the iOS app. I've noticed that almost anything I record from a cable channel (including TBS, FXX, USA, HBO, etc) is not downloadable to my iPad for offline viewing. any way around this?


This is why I still have a Series 2 tivo in spare room. It (unlike the Premiere or Bolt) allows me to download all the channels it's gets( via Tivo desktop and other means).


----------



## morristabush (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks all. I'm on Optimum/Cablevision. A few times I have been offered the "download and delete from DVR" option, i'll try from home and see if it works (normally i try to download when in the office).

I hear that i can bypass this with an older unit, but it's not *that* important to me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The older units have been obsoleted. If you can find one with lifetime then it will still work, but they wont even activate a S3 or older unit if it doesn't have lifetime on it. Also those units require a pretty sophisticated hack to disable copy protection so you'd likely need to find one that's already hacked unless you're a hardware/Linux guru.


----------

